
Spectre Attack - tastyrimjobs
https://spectreattack.com/
======
signa11
well, the proof-of-concept coda is available here:
[https://gist.github.com/ErikAugust/724d4a969fb2c6ae1bbd7b2a9...](https://gist.github.com/ErikAugust/724d4a969fb2c6ae1bbd7b2a9e3d4bb6)

a minor #define fix is all it takes (don't compile with a -O2)

the following lwn article:
[https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/742702/83606d2d267c0193/](https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/742702/83606d2d267c0193/)
is also quite good introduction to this 'Intelpocalypse' as they call it.
which is kind of strange, as it seems to affect all amd's and arm's as well.

here is an introductory paper from arm's p.o.v
[https://armkeil.blob.core.windows.net/developer/Files/pdf/Ca...](https://armkeil.blob.core.windows.net/developer/Files/pdf/Cache_Speculation_Side-
channels.pdf)

------
freddier
The interesting thing about this is that Spectre seems to work in AMD and ARM
as well as Intel. (Meltdown is the one that seems to be Intel-only). This
contradicts what AMD said today and also contradicts the Intel press release.

ARM did a security advisory but nothing so far from AMD.

